# 1982/83? Stumpjumper Sport



## nimesq (Sep 4, 2014)

Just picked this up yesterday. Serial number begins with "M2H" so it's an 82 frame, maybe sold as an 83?

Seems all original minus the tires and maybe the rear derailleur. It's hard to tell if a Suntour VX ever came stock on these. Also, the fork is chrome and I can't recall seeing another Sport with a chrome fork. Other than that, has a slight rusty patina that looks like it will wash off pretty easily (and it will obviously need basic maintenance and new cables).

I just bought a Rock Combo not too long ago so when the wife gave me the green light on this I couldn't pass it up. Also, the seller was the original owner and wanted to make sure it went to a good home.

I will have better pictures when I finally clean it up.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

ooh, thumb shifters and foam grips. It'll look good after cleaning up and some polish. going to replace the tires?


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I have the same exact bike that I found for $10 a couple of years ago.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I have the same exact bike that I found for $10 a couple of years ago.


I found one too for $10, talked down from $20, at the dump.


----------



## nimesq (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh great, so $5 is a good deal then? I thought I reached a bit.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

It has elements of an 82 and 83. The Sport model was not offered in 82. It started in 83 and was silver. But you have the early model shifters. Either way great find.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Vader, we ought to do a vintage ride up here in BB.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Sport came out in 83 didn't it?


----------



## nimesq (Sep 4, 2014)

Guess it is an 83 then. Some of these early Stumpjumpers (especially the Sports) seem to have such a bizarre mix of parts. I posted this mainly because I know some of you guys and girls know infinitely more than I do about these older bikes, so any info is appreciated.

The geometry is so interesting on this thing. All my other bikes feel so twitchy next to this... those slack angles give it such slow handling. That said, I can't wait to get it fixed up and hit some local trails.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't know a lot about 83 Sports, but yes it seems they came with a lot of variation as far as component groups on them from what I have seen here on VRC. I suppose with 40,000 to build up, they were overwhelming the component suppliers. Just speculating. The MTB floodgates were opened wide with that bike.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Mine had a Suntour drivetrain, Shimano brakes, Sugino crank, Araya rims and Spec branded hubs. That was pretty standard by late 83.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

CS2 said:


> Mine had a Suntour drivetrain, Shimano brakes, Sugino crank, Araya rims and Spec branded hubs. That was pretty standard by late 83.


Sounds like how my 84 was speced


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I got a cool set of Mafac brakes, and Tioga Pedals on mine.


----------



## nimesq (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine is equipped with Dia Compe brakes and MKS Grafight pedals. The Suntour VX rear derailleur is throwing me for a loop though. I can't tell if that was an early replacement or if it may have come stock? 

I appreciate all the info. The variation in these is kind of neat. Despite the fact that they're the first mass-produced MTB, I still feel like I have something unique.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Bought mine new in 83. It came with Suntour Montech and Suntour shifters...


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*1986 canadian stumpjumper spec*

stumpy spec sheet


----------

